# Verständnissfrage zu Weiterleitungen unter ispconfig3



## MrJack (18. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Verständnissfrage zu den Weiterleitungen in ispconfig3.

In ispconfig2 gab es immer die Co-Domains, da hatte ich keine Probleme mit. Doch ispc3 bereitet mir auf diesem Gebiet Kopfschmerzen.

Fragen:

1. Welcher Weiterleitungstyp ist zu den Co-Domains unter ispc2 äquivalent?
2. Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen R und F - Flags? Kann man sich dazu irgendwo gut Wissen anlesen? Das was ich bei Google dazu ausgespuckt bekomme ist eine Krankheit.


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2009)

1) Subdomain und aliasdomain sind identisch mit co-domain von ISPConfig 2. Eine Weiterleitung brauchst Du da nicht angeben. da hat sich also nichts geändert, die co-domain wurde halt nur in subdomain und aliasdomain geteilt, bei gelicher Funktionalität.

2) http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/misc/rewriteguide.html


----------



## MrJack (18. Aug. 2009)

Super, dankeschön


----------

